# Silverton Sisters - Meeting in the Mountains



## jen84 (Sep 5, 2005)

April 10-12, 2008

Overview & Itinerary:
Silverton Sisters Meeting in the Mountains is quickly becoming a must do for women to rendezvous for phenomenal expert-only skiing, spa treatments, yoga classes, networking, inspiration, and education.

The 3rd Annual Meeting in the Mountains is a weekend packed with riding expert-only terrain, participating in educational and inspirational round table discussions and presentations from some of the most well respected women from the media, economic development, and green professions.

Friday, April 10, 2008:
Afternoon/Early Evening: Upon arrival into town, check into respective hotels.

*Please note many amenities such as restaurants, grocery stores, and check-in desks close before 8 pm – gotta love small town living! 

6-8 pm: Registration with Silverton Mountain to receive ski passes, spa, and yoga schedule.

7:00 pm: Alison Gannett's Global Cooling Ski Adventure Show

Join World Champion Freeskier and Award-winning Global Cooling Consultant, Alison Gannett, on her journey to save the world in this multimedia adventure presentation - from straightling vertical faces in Alaska, surfing in Sri Lanka, searching for snow in Bhutan, hula hooping in South Africa, and chasing glaciers in Pakistan.

Saturday April 11, 2008:
8-9 am: Yoga Class – All Levels.

Held at the Silverton Movement Center, 124 E 13th Street.

*Pending powder conditions, in which case class will be rescheduled for later in the day.

9:30-3:00 pm: Check-in at Silverton Mountain Ski Area (Directions: Drive through the town of Silverton. Make a left at the town park and stay left. When in doubt, go left. The base is approximately 6.65 miles up Hwy 110. Four-wheel drive or good driving skills are strongly recommended in inclement weather). Rent any needed equipment (Please let us know ahead of time if you’ll need a required beacon, shovel or probe). Rip it up!

4-5 pm: Après ski at Silverton Mountain.

5-6:45 pm: Open. *Please note individual spa treatments will be scheduled throughout the day.

7-9:30 pm:

Appetizers and beverages to be provided during round table discussions and keynote address, held at Silverton Mountain Administrative Offices, 1069 Main Street.

Each of the two round table discussions will be approximately 30 minutes long with a break in between.

Table One: Women’s Specific Publications & Gear.

Meet and discuss with top editors from ski and outdoor publications about the challenges and benefits of reaching a female audience.

Led by Megan Michelson Associate Editor of Skiing Magazine

Table Two: Mountain Town Business and Home Ownership.

Meet and learn from women who have started small business and bought homes in the challenging markets of mountain towns.

Led by Allison Gannett, extreme skiing champion and Green All Star & Jen Brill Co-Founder of Silverton Mountain

Keynote Address:

Donna Carpenter, Burton Snowboards, Founder & Director, Burton Snowboards Women’s Initiatives



Donna Carpenter and her husband Jake Burton Carpenter are the sole owners of Burton Snowboards, the world’s leading snowboard company. Burton’s family of boardsports brands includes Burton Snowboards, Channel Islands Surfboards, ANON Optics, R.E.D. Protection, The Program, Analog Clothing and Gravis Footwear. Currently, Donna is the founding director of Burton’s women’s initiatives, overseeing all efforts to ensure that Burton is an employer of choice and brand of choice for women. Through Donna’s leadership, Burton established new women’s marketing, product and creative departments to drive the women’s business and created internal programs that focus on retaining and promoting women. Since 1982, Donna has held a multitude of roles at Burton, which originally operated out of her Vermont barn and now has offices in Vermont, Japan, Austria and California. She has built snowboards, expanded Burton’s market to Europe, overseen HR and held the CFO position. She and her husband founded the Chill Foundation in 1995, which gives disadvantaged, at-risk youth the opportunity to snowboard, encouraging them to focus on positive alternatives for their future.

Sunday, April 12, 2008:
8-9 am: Yoga Class – All Levels.

Held at the Silverton Movement Center, 124 E 13th Street.

*Pending powder conditions, in which case class will be rescheduled for later in the day.

9:30-3:00 pm: Enjoy Silverton Mountain, snowshoeing, cross county skiing, Silverton town or spa options

3 pm-Close: The 6th Annual Brewski Beer Fest held at Silverton Mountain.
Lots of beer at altitude!


----------



## jen84 (Sep 5, 2005)

I was there last weekend, it was pretty sweet.... I am not sure if I can make it but passing it on for any ladies who can! Wouldn't mind carpooling down there if a crew gets together and I manage to get all my work done!


----------



## goojo018 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey, my friend Neilie and I are going down to Silverton Sisters. We are leaving Friday morning from Grand Lake and taking the trough road (along CO River) to Wolcott. If anyone is looking for a ride and this works for them, I have two extra spaces in my car.


----------

